# SW GA  QDM Deer Hunt Club



## joedublin (Jan 21, 2016)

SW GA between Cairo and Bainbridge...525 acre hunt club has  some spots open for responsible deer hunters. Limited to 10 (ten) members. Dues are $1100 per year.
We are surrounded by farms and forest, 2 streams, pines and big oaks, lots of white oaks. Primitive camping in a big pecan grove...about 100 acres under year-round cultivation. For complete info email  to this address
chadjohnson1@windstream.net


----------



## joedublin (Jan 25, 2016)

The buck in my avatar is one that I got year before last....that same January my son got a bigger ten point.


----------



## bbcontact (Feb 23, 2016)

*PM sent*

PM sent    thank you

Bill


----------

